# Welcher Rucksack für Alpencross und Bikepacking? Transalpin oder Bike Alpin?



## Baitman (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe nun ein paar Rucksäcke in der engeren Auswahl. 

-Deuter Transalpin 30
-Deuter Transalpin Pro 28 (Soll sich angeblich durch die Hüftflossen besser tragen lassen, aber auch 300 g schwerer)
-Vaude Bike Alpin 25+5 oder 30+5 (etwas leichter als die Deuter, interessant finde ich das Netzteil am Rücken, sowas habe ich schon bei meinem Wanderrucksack, und die Möglichkeit das Rückenteil in der Höhe verstellen zu können)

Mit Deuter habe ich durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Rucksäcke von Vaude kenne ich noch nicht.

Hat jemand von euch diese 3 schonmal vergleichen können? Für welchen habt ihr euch und warum entschieden? Natürlich bin ich auch für Tipps offen für Rucksäcke die leichter sind, sie sollten sich jedoch auf dem Bike genauso gut tragen lassen und satt am Rücken liegen.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Februar 2016)

Kann den Deuter Trans Alpine 30 nur empfehlen ,nutze ihn seid über 6 Jahren jetzt schon ,egal ob kleine oder große Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte 4 Jahre den Deuter TA 30 und seit 4 Jahren den Vaude BA 30+5.
Jeweils für kurze uns lange Touren, sowie je 2 Alpencrosse.

Bei Deuter hat mir besser gefallen:
- Robustheit
- Anzahl und Orga der Fächer 

Besser beim Vaude:
- Gewicht
- Platz
- Druckverteilung

Der Deuter ist eher birnenförmig, der Vaude oben breiter, als unten. Ich habe das Kontaktrückenmodell und finde die Druckverteilung ausgewogener als mit Netzrücken - gerade vollbepackt ist's besser, wenn der RS näher am Rücken liegt. Die Belüftung ist trotzdem top. Außerdem habe ich pers. mit dem Teil nie Rückenschmerzen - auch mit 8kg Zuladung.


----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2016)

doppelpost


----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Ich hatte 4 Jahre den Deuter TA 30 und seit 4 Jahren den Vaude BA 30+5.
> Jeweils für kurze uns lange Touren, sowie je 2 Alpencrosse.
> 
> Bei Deuter hat mir besser gefallen:
> ...




Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz... Als Vorteil nennst du die Druckverteilung beim Vaude. Unten schreibst du das das Kontaktrückenmodell (was ist das?) ausgewogener ist als mit Netzrücken. Also nen Netzrücken hat doch der Vaude... Das beisst sich doch. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt's (gab's?) den Vaude mit und ohne Netzrücken - ich habe a.j.F. den eng anliegenden Vaude (Polster direkt auf dem Rücken).
So war's gemeint.


----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2016)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich...  Den Vaude gibts nur noch mit Netzrücken... Von daher bin ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt schlauer geworden...


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Februar 2016)

naja... vielleicht en bisi


----------



## FloF (18. Februar 2016)

würde mir keinen Rucksack mehr mit Netzrücken kaufen. Gewichtsverteilung wird dadurch schlechter.
Und schwitzen tu zumindest ich so oder so am Rücken. Hatte mal einen mit Netzrücken (aber mehr fürs Bergsteigen) und hab da kaum Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## Biwo (18. Februar 2016)

Osprey Escapist 30, bzw 32 

Habe ihn seit etwa einem Jahr und bin vollends zufrieden (den 30er, der 32er ist das neuere Modell). Da der Escapist mein erster Bike-Rucksack in dieser Größenordnung ist, fehlt mir leider ein Vergleich zu Deuter oder anderen. Ich empfinde ihn als sehr angenehm zu tragen, auch im vollgepacktem Zustand, viele durchdachte Fächer und die Helmbefestigung ist genial! Zudem gibt Osprey lebenslange Garantie auf Produktmängel in Form von Material-, oder Herstellungsfehler.


----------



## Baitman (19. Februar 2016)

Der Escapist hat im Vergleichstest letztes jahr von Rucksäcken fürn Alpencross in einer der Bikezeitschriften nicht so gut abgeschlossen. Würde vollbeladen in den Rücken drücken und hin und her wackeln beim fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biwo (19. Februar 2016)

Jo, hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. Kann ich aber so nicht bestätigen, bzw. ist mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Die Rückseite des Escapist ist aus einer relativ harten Platte, welche ja gerade beim Mitführen einer Trinkblase (zwischen Hauptfach und Rücken) das Drücken/Beulen in den Rücken verhindert.

Edit: Vielleicht hast du einen Globetrotter in der Nähe, der in München hat bezüglich Bike-Rucksäcken eine relativ große Auswahl. Kann man dort auch immer vollgepackt testen.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Februar 2016)

Biwo schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. Kann ich aber so nicht bestätigen, bzw. ist mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.
> Die Rückseite des Escapist ist aus einer relativ harten Platte, welche ja gerade beim Mitführen einer Trinkblase (zwischen Hauptfach und Rücken) das Drücken/Beulen in den Rücken verhindert.
> 
> Edit: Vielleicht hast du einen Globetrotter in der Nähe, der in München hat bezüglich Bike-Rucksäcken eine relativ große Auswahl. Kann man dort auch immer vollgepackt testen.



Voll gepackt  testen is ja gut und schön. ..aber bei nem Bike Rucksack sollte man zum testen schon auffem Bike sitzen. ..


----------



## softbaits (20. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand denn den einen Ortlieb mountain x für diese Zwecke? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Der ist allerdings ziemlich teuer. Lohnt sich der nahezu doppelte Anschaffungspreis?


----------



## cschaeff (20. Februar 2016)

Achtung bei Deuter Trans-Alpin!
Mir ist jetzt schon der dritte Rucksack am Bogenreisverschluss kaputtgegangen. Nach 11 Monaten über Händler eingeschickt. Deuter will reparieren und ich soll 40 € dafür zahlen. Das nenn ich mal Service 
Hatte den Rucksack täglich im Einsatz. Ist mir wie gesagt dreimal passiert. Wer was wirklich Robustes sucht, sollte sich den Ortlieb anschauen. Da ist die Facheinteilung allerdings nicht so schön.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir letztens einen USWE F3 Pro gekauft (sehr kleiner Rucksack) und das ist vom Gurtsystem her der beste Rucksack den ich je ausprobiert habe, da bewegt sich ncihts mehr, weder beim krakseln, noch bei bunnyhops etc. Ansonsten ist es auch ein sehr hochwertig verarbeiteter Rucksack.

Ein Freund hat den großen USWE F6 Pro mit 15l+3l Blase und der macht auch einen super Eindruck. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast den auszuprobieren kann ich dir nur empfehlen das zu tun.

Selber habe ich als großen Rucksack den Camelbak Hawg, der hat mir auch auf u.a. zwei Transalps gute Dienste erwiesen, allerdings geht für mich nichts mehr über das uswe tragesystem.

Allerdigns schwitze ich sehr wenig und kann die Belüftung daher eher shclecht beurteilen.


----------



## beetle (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin von dem Deuter TA 30 auf den Evoc FR umgestiegen. Hat für mich die bessere Aufteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. Februar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Achtung bei Deuter Trans-Alpin!
> Mir ist jetzt schon der dritte Rucksack am Bogenreisverschluss kaputtgegangen. Nach 11 Monaten über Händler eingeschickt. Deuter will reparieren und ich soll 40 € dafür zahlen. Das nenn ich mal Service
> Hatte den Rucksack täglich im Einsatz. Ist mir wie gesagt dreimal passiert. Wer was wirklich Robustes sucht, sollte sich den Ortlieb anschauen. Da ist die Facheinteilung allerdings nicht so schön.



Gibt's es mehrere solche Vorfälle außer bei dir? ????  Bei uns fahren mehrere dem trans alpine und da gibt's solche Probleme nich


----------



## cschaeff (21. Februar 2016)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber es waren alle drei, die ich hatte, und immer an der gleichen Stelle. Wie gesagt bei intensiver Nutzung (also wirklich täglich). Viele haben den Rucksack maximal 1 x die Woche oder noch seltener in Gebrauch, da taucht das Problem dann vielleicht erst nach 5 Jahren auf ?
Ich werd mir definitiv keinen mehr kaufen.


----------



## Baitman (21. Februar 2016)

Ich tendiere jetzt eher zum Deuter TA 30. Ich kann mir vorstellen das durch das Netz am Rücken beim Vaude der Rucksack einfach nicht so gut anliegt. Außerdem bin ich mit meinem kleinen Deuter schon jahrelang zufrieden.  Mal sehen wo ich ihn am günstigsten bekomme. Ich brauche ihn nicht oft, schaue mich auch mal nach was gebrauchtem um...


----------



## sub-xero (22. Februar 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch diese 3 schonmal vergleichen können?



Ich habe die drei Rucksäcke verglichen und am Ende den Ortlieb MountainX-31 gekauft. Pluspunkte beim Ortlieb-Rucksack waren:

Verhältnismäßig geringes Gewicht
Wasserdichtigkeit
Sehr robust
Bequemes Tragesystem
Sehr praktische Fachaufteilung
Durchlass für Trinkblase
Nachteil: Etwas teuerer als andere Rucksäcke.


----------



## Baitman (22. Februar 2016)

Da ich den Rucksack nur wenige male im Jahr benötige ist mir der Ortlieb dann doch etwas zu kostspielig, zumal er gebraucht auch kaum erhältlich ist... Aber danke für den Tip!


----------



## midige (22. Februar 2016)

@Baitman:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ortlieb-mountainx-31l-rucksack-neu-/380984590-217-756

Nicht verwandt oder verschwägert und weit weg vom Spessart und ich würde ihn für mich in rot kaufen 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## US. (22. Februar 2016)

Osprey Escapist ist top. Von Osprey selbst gibt es auch noch Alternativen.
Die Rucksäcke sind leicht und funktional, beschränken sich eher auf die sinnvollen Features und haben nicht an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen Staufächer und Täschlein, die nur das Gewicht hochtreiben.
Top ist auch, daß es die Teile in zwei Längen gibt und in der langen Version auch für Menschen über 170cm einen ausreichenden Rückenschutz bieten.
Deuter, Vaude, Evoc hab ich in allen möglichen Varianten, aber am liebsten sind mir die Ospreys.
Achso, Evoc halte ich beim für Alpencross für ziemlich ungeeignet es sei denn es ist reiner Shuttlebetrieb angesagt.


----------



## Baitman (24. Februar 2016)

War heute im größten Radladen Deutschlands, Stadler Berlin.  Der Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5 ist da gerade im Angebot für 69,99, der kleinere für 59,99. Habe den mit Testgewichten vollgeladen, und mal meinen Rücken hin und her bewegt. Furchtbar, der Rucksack schwingt  hin und her... Dann habe ich mir der Deuter TA 30 angesehen, was mir gleich aufgefallen ist sind die vielen kleinen unnützen Täschchen. Das große Fach wirkt im Gegensatz zum Vaude wesentlich kleiner (der Vaude wurde nicht auf 35l erweitert). Der Rucksack sass mit den Gewichten wesentlich besser am Rücken.

Dann habe ich noch einen Evoc Trail gefunden, glaube der hatte 25 l. Hatte um den Bauch nen richtig breiten Gurt mit Klettverschluss, insgesamt war die Auflagefläche sehr breit am Rücken, der sass wirklich gut, da wackelte nichts. Hätte aber bedenken das durch den breiten Bauchgurt und die Vollfläche Auflage am Rücken starkes schwitzen die Folge ist. Ich werde mir mal den Evoc Team 30 l bestellen und den empfohlenen Osprey Escapist. Und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> ... Dann habe ich mir der Deuter TA 30 angesehen, was mir gleich aufgefallen ist sind die vielen kleinen unnützen Täschchen...



Die Taschen und Fächer sind immer persönliche Ansichtssache - für Minimalisten sicher zuviele...
Ich habe den TA30 seit einigen Jahren im Alltag und 2105 für den AX genutzt: ich finde ihn gut. Sicher gibt es leichtere Modelle, aber Tragestabilität braucht m. E. irgendwo auch Masse, die zur Stabilität führt. Und die zahlreichen Fach- und Taschenanordnungen lernt man dann im Alltag zu schätzen, wenn man für Kleinigkeiten nicht den ganzen Sack durchwühlen muß.


----------



## pib (25. Februar 2016)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich habe die drei Rucksäcke verglichen und am Ende den Ortlieb MountainX-31 gekauft. Pluspunkte beim Ortlieb-Rucksack waren:
> 
> Verhältnismäßig geringes Gewicht
> Wasserdichtigkeit
> ...



Ich verkaufe meinen Ortlieb. Einmal benutzt.  Bei Interesse PN an mich. Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (26. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze derzeit den vaude ta30+5 und den deuter. Mir persönlich passt der vaude besser. Allerdings denke ich das der deuter insgesamt robuster ist. Mit wackeln oder kippeln auf dem rücken hab ich bei beiden keine Probleme . was mich am vaude stört ist die abnehmbare helmhalterung (hab ich immer dran). Die geht über das kleine Fach und verdeckt dort den Reißverschluss.


----------



## Baitman (5. März 2016)

Also es wurde dann ein gebrauchter Ortlieb MountainX. Mal sehen wie er sich in der Praxis schlägt. Hab das Teil blind gekauft, hoffe er lässt sich so gut tragen wie ein Deuter...


----------



## Baitman (5. März 2016)

carasc schrieb:


> Ich nutze derzeit den vaude ta30+5 und den deuter. Mir persönlich passt der vaude besser. Allerdings denke ich das der deuter insgesamt robuster ist. Mit wackeln oder kippeln auf dem rücken hab ich bei beiden keine Probleme . was mich am vaude stört ist die abnehmbare helmhalterung (hab ich immer dran). Die geht über das kleine Fach und verdeckt dort den Reißverschluss.



Wie schon oben geschrieben hab ich im Laden die Rucksäcke jeweils mit 4 kg Gewichten beladen, zusammengezurrt, und auf dem Rücken dann meine Hüfte schnell hin und her gedreht. Bei Deuter und Evoc saß alles schön am Rücken, beim Vaude ist der ganze Rucksack durch das Rückennetz hin und her geschwungen. Für mich war das nichts...


----------



## pixxelbiker (19. März 2016)

Ich kann hier den Evoc Explorer mit 30 L empfehlen. Diesen hatte ich sowhol in Schweden beim gemütlichen tourenradeln, als auch vor kurzem auf Mallorca zum enduroradeln im Einsatz. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sitzt der Rucksack perfekt am Rücken, auch wenns bergab verblockt und ruppig wird. Schattenseite ist, das es am Rücken etwas schwitzig werden kann. Die Aufteilung der Fächer finde ich perfekt, das das optionale Bodenfach mit Schnürzug statt mit RV funktioniert war ein weiterer Grund für den Rucksack, ebenso das Werkzeugfach.
Gelegentliche, spontane Abstiege vom Rad hat er erstaunlich gut überstanden, keine Risse Abnutzungsspuren etc.
Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. März 2016)

Falls Du Dich noch nicht entschieden hast: Osprey Escapist
Der kostet teilweise unter 100 Euro und hat einige interessante Features.
So sitz bspw. die Trinkblase aussen.


----------



## Baitman (21. März 2016)

Danke nochmal für die Tips...  Die Evos sitzen wirklich super am Rücken, das habe ich auch festgestellt. Der Osprey trug sich auch besser als der Vaude. Beide konnte ich mal in einem Geschäft Probe tragen...

Die Würfel sind aber gefallen. Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde es ein gebrauchter Ortlieb Mountain X. Die Sache mit der wasserdichtigkeit ist klasse, Aufteilung ist gut, und nach ersten kürzeren Ausritten kann ich sagen das er auch hervorragend sitzt.


----------

